# 'pc' eq



## kilroywasthere (Jun 23, 2011)

1 st post;

would like info regarding equalization of 'internet-audio' in as near real-time as possible utilizing a hp compaq w/xp service pack 3

would also like advise on external usb 'sound-card'

thx agn
kwt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> would also like advise on external usb 'sound-card'


What color is your computer? I’d say get one that matches your computer.

If that’s not the kind of advice you’re looking for, perhaps you could elaborate on your needs or expectations? Try to be a lot less succinct.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

